# Anyone get lower prices for hair sheep?



## tonyb (Jul 4, 2011)

Has anyone here ever gotten lower prices for hair sheep vs wool sheep? I talked to a meat buyer in our area recently. He'll take hair sheep, but pays less for them. I didn't know anyone cared whether slaughter animals have hair or wool.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

We tried selling our flock katahdin hair sheep before I decided to take them on as my new "project" We literally couldn't give them away. We were asking $50 each, then said "show up with your truck and make an offer" and never got a single serious response to either add.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

TroutRiver said:


> We tried selling our flock katahdin hair sheep before I decided to take them on as my new "project" We literally couldn't give them away. We were asking $50 each, then said "show up with your truck and make an offer" and never got a single serious response to either add.


Too bad, I did not live closer.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

tonyb said:


> Has anyone here ever gotten lower prices for hair sheep vs wool sheep? I talked to a meat buyer in our area recently. He'll take hair sheep, but pays less for them. I didn't know anyone cared whether slaughter animals have hair or wool.


I sold some at the pre-easter (etc.) holiday sales at our auction. Got about the same prices as the other breeds were selling for.

Since these ware holiday lambs and therfore younger, which are often cooked whole, size was not an issue, as much as if they were being butchered for the meat market. 

Interested also to see what the real pros think.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

At the sale we got the hi end of market this year for our ABB boys, sold individually we can get a bit more than market as we market them as naturally raised, grass fed, w/lower body fat.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I live in South Carolina and had an impossible time finding any hair sheep lambs. I ended up paying $160 each for them at 3 months old. Maybe it's a regional thing....around here, most people raise hair sheep and they cost more than wool sheep. I wanted Dorpers and could fine NO ewe lambs for sale anywhere in the state.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I have actually seen higher prices for hair versus woolies..in my area at least..


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

We took an 11-month old Katahdin ram lamb to the stockyard today; he sold for $1.47 per pound ($184.38 total). I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Here we get the same price for our Katahdins as all other breeds and we don't have to sheer so we actually end up with more money in our pocket. Our mature ewes average 2.25 live lambs at sale time so they do well for us. 

But, I have seen some poorer quality fine boned Katahdins go the sale ring and they are typically discounted on average .10 cents per pound. 

And we sell breeding stock quality ewe lambs at 4 months of age for 250.00. Sold out for this year!


----------

